# Buzz bait



## sporty (Jan 30, 2008)

Any ratings for the Cavitron buzz bait :?: :?:


----------



## little anth (Jan 30, 2008)

i have 2 but never used em yet check out this
https://www.tackletour.com/reviewcavbuzzr.html
great review


----------



## sporty (Jan 30, 2008)

thanks


----------



## redbug (Jan 30, 2008)

The Caviton buzz bait is one of my favorites The holes in the blade allow for a slow retrieve speed while keeping the bait on the surface, they also leave a nice bubble trail
Wayne


----------



## shizzy (Jan 30, 2008)

redbug said:


> The holes in the blade allow for a slow retrieve speed while keeping the bait on the surface, they also leave a nice bubble trail



I have a few that are very similar and have the holes in the blade as well. You can chug them along nicely...They will work well in the right situation. I've done well at times with smallies on buzz baits.


----------

